# please help me with my style "steez" and getting a sponsor



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

First off hello Im Jake and im new to this forum. Sorry for asking a lot of questions but here it goes,

#1
so today I found this spot in the woods. it was a 7foot rock wall with trees pretty close to it but still do-able.we build a little kicker and I tryed to put a few tricks on it. first a tailgrab, then a fs180, then a shifty bs180, then finally some fs360's. I watched the films an on all of the 360's I was ether spinning slow, waving my hands a bit, or my knees were straight when I was in the air. it was nothing terrible but I wish it looked a little better style wise. Any suggestions on how to fix that?

#2
I just won a comp at a local mountain sponsored by Oakley and got some free Splices for winning, I talked to the rep after it about maybe making a sponsorship deal and he said he'll talk to the another rep. Since I got 1st in their comp I think that will definatly help but he said to get some films and pics to send in. I got a few decent pics but I need some films. does anyone know a good way to get a sponsor? and does anyone know any good urban spots (handrails, gaps) near burlington, Connecticut? any help is great.

BTW... check out my face book and leave a comment on some pics.
my names Jake Ciemniewski

thanks a bunch for reading!


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I usually never answer this kind of post, but...
#1
If you don't already skateboard, start skateboarding (that will help your ollies). Then get a seasons pass to a local hill, and lap the local snow park constantly. Learn all the jib, and jump tricks you can. Study what you see pros doing in videos, like how they move, pop off jumps, and the tricks they are doing. For jibbing or rail tricks, watch skate videos, and try and emulate skate style in your jibbing.. that also means when you do boardslides, NEVER slide them crooked. Either do them confidently, or don't bother. Also with jumps, anyone can hit a 15 - 25 ft gap, so if your filming, it has to be big enough to impress people. For spins - Turn your head in the direction your spinning... and make sure the jump is wide enough for a good approach (watch youtube videos on proper approaches into spinning off a jump).

#2
If snowboarding is it for you, I would say finish school if you havn't already, then move to the west coast to a resort town, and get a job that will allow you to spend a lot of time snowboarding. Don't focus on getting sponsored, just focus on riding, progressing, and start filming with friends, maybe take some photography, and film editing courses at a college. Make sure to compare the videos your producing to other riders... you can see thousands of snowboarding clips from random people on youtube for ideas. Also try and meet as many people through snowboard as possible. Keep making films, and winning contests, and try your best to travel and meet more people. Post videos on facebook, and you tube as well. You can get a good idea of how people see your riding that way.
It also might help to become friends with the people running a local shop, as they would know the local reps and be able to help you connect with them.


----------

